# E-mail from XM on the merger



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

"Where today our exclusive contracts mean you had to choose between baseball and
football or Oprah and Martha Stewart, the new company will seek to ensure that
in the future, you will be able to access both companies' programming. And,
once we are fully integrated, those of you who have factory-installed satellite
radio will no longer be limited to the programming provided by the exclusive
satellite radio service chosen by their car manufacturer.

This merger should be completed in late 2007 or early in 2008. Throughout the
year, we will provide updates on how the merger is progressing and information
will be available at our website, www.xmradio.com. "

What is not brought up is what will happen to the radio stations that are the same format on sirius as on xm.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

They have said that there will be some layoffs of employees after the merger. I suspect that there will be some layoffs of on air "personalities" included in that and with the layoffs of the personalities, probably the layoff of some formats.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

FYI - the full text of the email letter from XM has been posted HERE.

Mods: This embryonic thread should be closed -- we already have
at least five other threads currently going on the XM-Sirius merger.


----------

